# Hand GPS für NORGE: meine Empfehlungen



## pxrxx12 (20. Februar 2010)

Für alle, die noch ein *GPS Navi* für Norge suchen folgende Hinweise:
Die Empfehlung ist aktuallisiert für 2011/12:

1. *Motorola Defy Smartphone*, wasser- (IPX7) und staubdicht mit kratzfestem Display. Vorteile: Handy und Navigationsgerät zu Land ( Navigon Mobile Navigator) und auf dem Boot( Navionics Karten) in einem. Navionics Seekartographie für Android ist für einen Bruchteil des MarktPreises zu erwerben, z.B. Norwegen 49XG (SüdNorwegen bis über Trondheim) für ca 23 Euro.
Nachteile: Lesbarkeit des BIldschirm eingeschränkt im Außeneinsatz, Akku relativ schnell leer im GPS Betrieb, zusätzliche Stromversorgung notwendig.
Mit diesem Gerät hat man alles in Einem : Strassen- und Seenavigation, Telefon,Internet über Wlan oder Netz und eine odentliche Bildschirmgröße von 3,7 Zoll.
Marktpreis des Gerätes:* 230 Euro + 23 Euro für die Seekarten


2. Garmin Gpsmap 521S
*Kombigerät aus Navigation und Echolot ( 2 Frequenz , 500 Watt Leistung).
Das Garmin fährt mit den Garmin Seekarten Bluechart G2 Vision, die eine
hervorragende Navigation mit Streckenvorschlägen erlauben. Bildschirmgröße 5 Zoll, unter allen Bedingungen gut ablesbar. Echolot ist ebenfalls ausgezeichnet einsetzbar im praktischen Betrieb. Letzlich getestet am Hardangerfjord mit besten Ergebnissen.*
Vorteile:  *Profigerät der unteren Preisklasse mit sehr guter Bewährung in der Praxis.
Kartensoftware passt hervorragend zum Gerät. Günstiger Preis
*Nachteile:* Ist eher für den Festeinbau auf dem Boot gedacht, lässt sich aber auch prima auf portabel umrüsten, wird dadurch allerdings etwas unhandlich. Wer sowieso ein Echolot kaufen will, sollte sich dieses Gerät genauer ansehen. Bei den Garmin Karten kann man ruhig auch auf die älteren Versionen 2008 zurückgreifen, da die Änderungen sich zu den aktuellen durchaus im Rahmen halten. Ein Blick auf den 123 Onlinemarkt kann sich lohnen.
*Garmin 521 s *mit 2 Frequenzgeber  gekauft für 565 Euro beim deutschen Garmin Fachhändler (handeln lohnt immer). 

Natürlich gibt es noch eine Vielzahl anderer Geräte, die der ein oder andere als besser und/oder billiger empfehlen wird. Ein Diskussion ob nur keinesfalls Garmin sondern viel eher Lowrance oder dann doch besser Humminbird geeignet ist, halte ich für überflüssig, da dem einen die praktische Erfahrung mit diesem , dem anderen die mit den anderen fehlt. Meine Erfahrungen mit Humminbird ,Geonav,  und den Navionics Karten waren alles andere als schlecht, aber besser als das Garmin waren sie nach meiner Erfahrung nicht und augenblicklich ist das Kombigerät von Garmin dasjenige mit der besten Preis-Leistungsrelation, wenn man einmal die Zusatzkosten_der Seekarten mit hochrechnet._*
*


----------



## Sockeye (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hand GPS für NORGE: meine Empfehlungen*

Mein Tipp:

*Magellan Triton 400 für 139,-€*
kann alles, wenn nicht besser als die o.g. Geräte.

*Aber zuzüglich:*

Es kann Bildkarten verarbeiten. Bspw eingscannte Seekarten, welche man mit kostenloser Software Kalibrieren und verwenden kann. Oder aus GoogleEarth, Yahoo Maps, Openstreetmap, Microsoft maps und vielen anderen Quellen mit ein paar Klicks Karten kostenlos erstellen.

Offizielle Seekarten gibts von der USA, Kanada und dank Kystverket auch für Norwegen für lau.

Natürlich kann mann sich auch zusätzlich die BlueNav XL3 Seekarten zulegen. (179€) muss man aber nicht...

VG
Sockeye


----------



## pxrxx12 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hand GPS für NORGE: meine Empfehlungen*

Ich weiss ja nicht, ob Du unter echten Seebedingungen in Norge schon einmal unterwegs warst. Mit diesem netten Spielzeug und selbstgebastelten Seekarten, wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg bei plötzlich eintretendem Küstennebel. Da kommt es auf Genauigkeit an (die ist mit den guten GPs wie dem 60csx schon nicht unter drei Metern zu haben von möglichen Ungenauigkeiten der teuren Kartensoftware einmal ganz abgesehen) und nicht auf Pseudo-Marine-Google Maps und ein GPS System , das bekanntermaßen nicht zu den exakten gehört. Von der Qualität des Bildschirms wollen wir erst gar nicht reden. Hast Du schon einmal überlegt wie groß die Abweichung in GradSekunden bei einer amtlichen Seekarte schon dadurch entstehen, das sie in einem Hobby-Scanner eingelesen und auf den vergleichsweise winzigen Bildschirm eines Hand GPS projiziert wird?
Aber was soll es, jedem sein LieblingsGPS. 
Viele Grüße
paree12



Sockeye schrieb:


> Mein Tipp:
> 
> *Magellan Triton 400 für 139,-€*
> kann alles, wenn nicht besser als die o.g. Geräte.
> ...


----------



## Sockeye (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hand GPS für NORGE: meine Empfehlungen*

paree12

*1. Genauigkeit Seekarten.*
Es gibt zwei Quellen für Daten von Seekarten in Norge
- Starvanger ORG liefert tagesaktuelle Daten an zertifizierte See Navigationsgeräte Hersteller und Betreiber. Garmin ist nicht zertifiziert und bekommt diese Daten nicht. (C-Map übrigens seit 5 Jahren auch nicht mehr)
Nur mit diesen Daten und Karten ist es möglich einigermaßen sicher die Instrumentfahrt durchzuführen.

- Die periodisch aktualisierten Seekarten, die als Ausdrucke zu kaufen sind. Auf diese Daten greift bspw. die Garmin Bluchart G2 zurück. Diese Karten sind übrigens als WMS von Kystverket schon perfekt kalibriert zu beziehen.

Mit diesen Daten ist es nicht sicher eine Blindfahrt zu machen. Egal ob sie auf einem Garmin, Lowrance oder Magellan abgebildet sind. Sie sind meist veraltet und aus militärischen Gründen verfremdet.

*2. Genauigkeit Garmin 60csx / Magellan Triton*
Bei freier Sicht/Himmel kann das 60er mit dem Triton manchmal mithalten. Beim letzten Benchmark hat ein 60er besser als der Triton abgeschnitten, die anderen acht 60er alle schlechter.

Bei Nebel / Schnee / Regen sieht es ganz anders aus. Da kann die veraltete Garmin Technik leider nicht mehr mithalten und liefert ungenauere Positionen.

Obwohl Garmin sich mühe macht den Nutzer mit seinen Genauigkeitsangaben zu verwirren. Wenn 50% aller Messungen im Bereich von 3m liegen, zeigt Garmin die Genauigkeit von 3m an. Das heist aber auch dass die restlichen 50% der Messungen in Bagdad liegen können.|bigeyes

*3. Bildschirmqualität 60er / Triton*
Das 60er hat bei Sonneneinstrahlung wirklich immer noch die beste Ablesbarkeit. Trotz pixeliger Auflösung und reduzierten Farben ist es in der Sonne immernoch das beste Display.

In der Sonne wohlgemerkt. Aber sprechen wir hier nicht gerade von Nebel / Dunkelheit und reduzierter Sicht?

Da schlägt der Triton das Garmin bei weitem.

*4. Meine Erfahrung mit GPS*
Da maßt du dir ein wenig viel an, beurteilen zu können wie mein Erfahrungsschatz hier aussieht.
Ich navigiere seit 1990 mit GPS Luftfahrt und Marine. Mein erstes GPS war sogar ein Garmin. Jetzt bin ich beim Magellan gelandet, eben wegen dem unschlagbaren Preis-Leistungs verhältnis. Ich habe seit 2 Jahren einen Triton und habe mit ihm in Torsvag, im Sockholmer Schärengarten und im Cook Inlet in Alaska immer sicher (marine) navigiert. Auf dem Land sowiso, Alaska, Chile und Columbien.

Übrigens immer mit "selbsgebasteltem" Material.

Falls es dich interessiert kann ich dir auch gerne Einblicke in das Erstellen von Karten geben.

Sockeye


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hand GPS für NORGE: meine Empfehlungen*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Falls es dich interessiert kann ich dir auch gerne Einblicke in das Erstellen von Karten geben.
> Sockeye



*MICH* würde das auf jeden Fall interessieren (und auch so manchen anderen Boardie hier).
Ich habe zwar die "Grundausbildung" in Sachen Navigation beim SBF-See genießen dürfen, bin aber schon etwas "eingerostet".
Navigieren per GPS- Wegpunkten ist auch nicht so das schwierigste
Aber der Rest!!!

Also mal so´n bischen Auffrischung bzw. so ein kleines 1x1 der GPS-Navigation- Handhabung der Geräte oder Konvertierung der Onlinekarten in andere Formate  fänd ich schon ganz prima.

Wär toll, wenn Du Dich für so etwas "hergeben" würdest!!!

Gruß, Kai  |wavey:


----------



## Sockeye (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hand GPS für NORGE: meine Empfehlungen*

So allgemein, ist es natürlich schwierig auf das Thema Karten einzugehen, da jeder Hersteller sein eigenes Format hat in dem die Karten Daten vorliegen müssen damit sein GPS diese Karten auch anzeigt.

Aber generell kann zwischen Vektor- und Raster- Karten unterschieden werden.

Eine Vektorkarte beruht auf Punkten. Alle Linien die auf einer solchen Karte zu sehen sind nichts anderes als eine vom GPS erzeugte Linie zwischen den zwei von der Karte definierten Punkten. Daher kann man bei einer Vektorkarte beliebig tief hineinzoomen und das GPS zeigt brav immer eine feine, deutlich zu erkennende Linie an. 
Der Laie freut sich über diese vorgetäuschte Genauigkeit, da es ja auf dem GPS sehr genau aussieht. In Wirklichkeit hängt dies jedoch von der Genauigkeit der von den Kartenherstellern erstellten Punkte und dem Abstand dieser ab.

Rasterkarten sind Bildkarten. Digitale Rasterkarten kann man bspw. durch Einscannen von einer Din A0 Seekarte auf einem Rollenscanner herstellen. Danach muss sie noch kalibriert werden. D.h. es müssen von definierten Punkten die Koordinaten zugeordnet werden. Dadurch kann dann jeder Punkt auf der Karte und dessen Lage berechnet werden. Hierbei kann man natürlich keine höhere Genauigkeit erzielen, als die Karte hergibt.
Das Maß der Dinge heisst hier Pixel / Meter.

Zur Veranschaulichung: Karte 1 im Maßstab von 1:1Mio wird gescannt. 1 Pixel hat dann ungefähr eine Breite von 100m. Selbst wenn man diesen Pixel genau zuordnen kann hat man schon eine Ungenauigkeit von 200m (hundert links oder hundert rechts)
Nehmen wir Karte 2 im Maßstab von 1:5000 (manche Hafeneinfahrten liegen in dieser Qualität vor) Hier kann dann eine Genauigkeit von 50cm / Pixel erreicht werden. (1m Genauigkeit)

Hat man jetzt so eine Rasterkarte auf dem GPS, wird man merken, dass ab einer gewissen Zoomstufe die Karte Pixelig wird. Im extremen Fall kann eine dünne Tiefen-Linie als fetter, schwarzer Balken das Display ausfüllen. Wo die Linie jetzt wirklich verläuft kann man nicht mehr ablesen..auf der linken Seite des Balkens oder auf der Rechten? Das wären bspw. +- 20m. Bei diesen Karten merkt man sofort wann sie ungenau werden.

Welche Karten sind nun genauer? 

Keine von beiden. Da sie sowiso auf gescanntem Basismaterial bestehen (meist 1:20k bis 1:100k, je nach Küstennähe) , sind die gängigen GPS Karten ob für Lowrance, Garmin oder Magellan genau so gut oder schlecht, wie die sauber kalibrierten Rasterkarten. Bei beiden liegen wir hier im Bereich von +- 10m. Plus einer Ungenauigkeit der nicht signalkorrigierten Consumer GPS Geräten von ca. 5-10m sind wir bei Garmin 60csx + Bluechart oder Triton + Kystverket *bei +-15-20m.*

D.h. egal mit welchem Consumer GPS, wer denkt mit Karte und GPS genau sagen zu können wo er ist, ist auf dem Holzweg. Er kann überall sein in einem 15-20m Radius.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Tolven (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hand GPS für NORGE: meine Empfehlungen*

Hiho ,
mal so intressehalber wo gibs das Triton denn für 139 Euro ?
Ich finde es immer so bei 200 Euro.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Sockeye (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hand GPS für NORGE: meine Empfehlungen*

na bspw. hier: in der Bucht


VG
Sockeye


----------



## norgefishmaster (18. März 2010)

*AW: Hand GPS für NORGE: meine Empfehlungen*

Hallo, 
habe mir heute ein gebrauchtes Triton 500 zugelegt. Was ist hier der Unterschied zum 400er? Ist es besser? 

Gruß Norgefishmaster


----------



## Sockeye (18. März 2010)

*AW: Hand GPS für NORGE: meine Empfehlungen*

Moin,

der T500 hat im Gegensatz zum T400 einen elektronischen 3-Achsen Kompass und ein Barometer.

VG
Sockeye

P.S. Kostenlose Karten gibts für die Tritons hier: Maps4me


----------



## Gono (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hand GPS für NORGE: meine Empfehlungen*

Hallo, Sockeye,

kann Deine Angaben zur Kartenerstellung voll und ganz bestätigen. Das eleganteste Programm ist dabei für mich der (kostenlose) Mobile Atlas Creator, da er in einem Rutsch auf bereits kalibrierte Karten zugreifen kann und diese ins *.rmp-Format umwandelt, die wiederum problemlos aufs TRITON geladen und dort in verschiedenen Zoomstufen dargestellt werden können. 

In diesem Programm MobAC ist die Land-Kartenauswahl zwar recht umfangreich, für skandinavische See-Karten liegt aber nur Schweden und Finnland vor. Ist es nicht möglich, andere bereits kalibrierte Seekarten wie z.B. http://kart.kystverket.no oder http://www.mareano.no/kart/viewer.php? in den MOBAC oder tritonrmp.jnlp zu laden? 

  In diesem Fall hätte man sich das aufwändige Kalibrieren von aus diesen Karten gezogenen *.jpg-Dateien mit all seinen Fehlermöglichkeiten (diverse Kartendaten, diverse Koordinatenformate etc.) erspart. 

  Wie gehst Du bei solchen Aufgaben vor? Ich bin beispielsweise an Seekartenmaterial vom Ombofjord in Hjelmeland (nordöstlich von Stavanger) interessiert.


Für Tipps zum Kalibrieren, oder auch zum Zusammensetzen von Karten-jpgs wäre ich Dir dankbar!


Gono


----------



## Sockeye (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hand GPS für NORGE: meine Empfehlungen*

Hi Gono

Das Tool MOBAC ist echt super. Für Norwegen sind leider "nur" die aktuellen topo Landkarten verfügbar. Ich bin beim Autor schon am baggern, dass er die Norwegischen Seekarten einbindet...

Die Seekarten für Norge erstelle ich mir mir mit dem (teueren) Programm GlobalMapper. Dieses hat die Möglichkeit die Kystverkert Seekarten als WMS Service einzubinden. Leider lässt der Dienst nur eine bestimmte Menge an Daten / Tag für private User zu (ca. 30MB).


Die Daten speichere ich mir als georeferenzierte JPGs ab und lese diese mit der Shareware Version von OziExplorer ein (import). Der Ozi generiert dann automatisch das zur JPG Datei zugehörige *.map File. Dieses kann ich dann mit Triton RMP in eine RMP Karte konvertieren.

Ich erstelle mir damit aber auch verschiedene Zoomlayer. Hört sich zwar kompliziert an, ist aber nur Klickerei da kein Kalibrieren nötig ist.

Ich erstell dir mal ne Karte für den Ombofjord.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## SeaBreeze (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hand GPS für NORGE: meine Empfehlungen*

Hallo Sockeye,
weißt du, ob man die Topo-Karten "Scandinavien Süd" bzw. "Nord" von Maps4Me auch für die Straßen-Navigation im Auto nutzen kann?
Ich plane einen Norwegen-Trip und wollte mir eigentlich das Triton 500 anschaffen nachdem ich so viel Positives über die Magellan Geräte gelesen hatte.
Es wäre ja wirklich praktisch, wenn man das Teil auch für's Auto als "Navi ohne Ton" nutzen könnte. 
Gruß, SeaBreeze

btw: sind die Tritons eigentlich Auslaufmodelle? Die sind hier in Deutschland offensichtlich gar nicht mehr so einfach bekommen...

P.S.: Mit Straßen-Navigation meine ich natürlich nicht, dass man einen Straßennamen o.ä. eingibt und dann den Weg gewiesen bekommt, sondern nur ob alle relevanten Straßen in der Karte vorhanden sind und ob man anhand des Displays sehen kann wo (auf welcher Straße) man sich gerade befindet.


----------



## Sockeye (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hand GPS für NORGE: meine Empfehlungen*

Moin,

mit den T300 - T500 ist keine richtige  Straßennavigation möglich. (Routing). Das geht nur mit den T1500 & T2000. Hierfür ist aber eine zusätzliche Software und entspechende Karten notwendig. (TritonMod + iGO8)

So, wie du es verstehst, geht es natürlich. Alles wird angezeigt, solange es auf der Karte vorhanden ist.

Die Skandinavienkarten von Maps4me.net basieren auf den Openstreetmap Daten. Hier gibt es durchaus größere Lücken. D.h. es kann durchaus sein, dass in einigen Gegenden kleinere Strassen und Weg einfach fehlen. Schau einfach mal auf Openstreetmap wie die Abdeckung ist.

Zum Glück gibt es MOBAC, damit kannst du dir Rasterkarten für den Triton bauen. Genauere Karten als die offiziellen Topo Karten, die hier als Grundlage dienen, gibt es nicht.

Daher würde ich an deiner Stelle folgendes machen:

die OSM Vektorkarten von Maps4me als Hintergrundkarte nehmen. (damit kannst du Strassen, Orte, POI etc suchen) Und für dein Zielgebiet Rasterkarten mit MOBAC erstellen.

Ja, der Triton ist ein Auslaufmodell. Die Serie wird nicht weitergepflegt. Jetzt im Sommer wird Magellan sein neues GPS vorstellen. Der Triton hat jetzt (nach ekligen Kinderkrankheiten) eine gute Firmware und läuft stabil mit allen Funktionen, die ich brauche. Gerade bei GPS Geräten, sollte man sich nicht immer das Brandneueste holen, da man dann von den Firmen als Beta-Tester missbraucht wird.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## SeaBreeze (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hand GPS für NORGE: meine Empfehlungen*

Moinsen, 
danke für die Infos. Ich werde mir diesen MOBAC mal anschauen.
Mal sehen, ob ich das hin bekomme.

Ehrlich gesagt tendiere ich mittlerweile schon fast zum Garmin Dakota 20. Hab nämlich gesehen, dass man damit auch "richtige" Straßen-Navigation betreiben kann (sogar mir akustischen Signalen), wenn man sich für 78€ die Europa-Straßenkarte von Garmin holt.

Laut dieser Aufstellung hier ( http://gpso.de/gps-empfaenger/allrounder.html ) kann man damit auch Vektor- und Rasterkarten importieren... ist nur die die Frage, ob man sich die auch "for free" selber basteln kann... Oder ob's irgendwo freie Topo- und/oder Seekarten für Garmin gibt.

Aber irgendwo ist wahrscheinlich noch 'n Haken. Oder kann der Dakota sonst auch alles was der Triton kann?

Das mit dem "Beta-Tester" ist schon 'n Argument. Muss ja nicht unbedingt immer das neuste sein, aber was Speicherkapazität angeht, scheint der Triton nicht mit dem Dakota mithalten zu können.

Ich glaub ich muss noch mal weiter überlegen...




Edit: Hab MOBAC gerade mal ausprobiert. Ist ja im Prinzip echt super auch wenn mir die genaue Funktionsweise noch nicht ganz klar ist. Gibt ja jetzt sogar Seekarten für Norwegen, nicht nur Topo.
Nur wie kann man seine Karte wenn sie fertig erstellt ist überprüfen, wenn man noch kein GPS-Gerät hat? Kann man die nicht mit irgendeinem PC-Programm öffnen?


----------



## Sockeye (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hand GPS für NORGE: meine Empfehlungen*

Das Dakota ist kein schlechtes Gerät. Leider ist das mit den Rasterkarten zwar möglich, aber ultra langsam und die verwendbaren Kartenausschnitte echt mini. Garmin und Rasterkarten ist ein Krampf.

Um die mit MOBAC kreierten Rasterkarten am PC anzuschauen, lade dir das Programm VantagePoint von Magellan runter. (http://www.tritonforum.com/Files/MVP_160.exe

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hand GPS für NORGE: meine Empfehlungen*

Ich habe gerade MOBAC gecheckt!

:vik:

DAS IST DER HAMMER!!!

Kostenlose Seekarten für komplett Norwegen....

Damit ist der Triton DAS hand GPS für Norge!

Wenn de umbedingt routing auf der Strasse brauchst, kauf dir ein kleines Navi für 79€ bei Pearl...

VG
Sockeye


----------



## SeaBreeze (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hand GPS für NORGE: meine Empfehlungen*

yoah, meinte ich ja gerade, dass es da jetzt auch Seekarten bei MOBAC gibt. Im alten Posting vom 20.05. hattest du ja noch geschrieben, dass es noch keine Seekarten gibt. Ich war deshalb auch überrascht als ich vorhin MOBAC gestartet hatte und auch die Norge-Seekarten zur Verfügung hatte. Muss wohl erst vor kurzem neu mit rein genommen worden sein.

Aber nur mal theoretisch... Kann man die kostenlosen Seekarten nicht genau so gut im Garmin importieren. Das sind doch Vektorkarten, oder nicht?


Meinst du mit "ultra langsam", dass die Rasterkarten bei Garmin "ruckeln" wenn man den Kartenabschnitt verlässt?
Und was heißt "echt mini"? Kann man beim Triton größere Karten importieren? Ich kann mir da ehrlich gesagt nichts Genaues drunter vorstellen, da ich noch nie so'n GPS-Gerät besessen habe...




Edit: Gerade mal das "VantagePoint" gecheckt. Das System mit einer Hintergrundkarte und kleinen Rasterkarten an den interessanten Stellen klappt jetzt nach anfänglichem Misserfolg auch ganz gut.
Ich nehme mal an, dass man wenn man fertig ist mit basteln, das Ganze in einem File speichern kann und dann auf sein GPS laden kann...

Hab auch gerade festgestellt, dass man verschieden stark reingezoomte Rasterkarten aus MOBAC in VP übereinander legen kann und dann bei weiterem reinzoomen in VP die Karte wechselt. Das ist natürlich echt ziemlich geil...


----------



## Sockeye (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hand GPS für NORGE: meine Empfehlungen*



SeaBreeze schrieb:


> Aber nur mal theoretisch... Kann man die kostenlosen Seekarten nicht genau so gut im Garmin importieren. Das sind doch Vektorkarten, oder nicht?



Nein, das sind Rasterkarten (kalibrierte Grafiken)



SeaBreeze schrieb:


> Meinst du mit "ultra langsam", dass die Rasterkarten bei Garmin "ruckeln" wenn man den Kartenabschnitt verlässt?



Ja, genau. Du bewegst dich mit deinem Boot, aber das GPS zeigt dich noch an der selben Position. Du willst raus oder reinzoomen, aber alles was du siehst ist die Sanduhr etc..

Des Weiteren sind keine Zoomstufen bei Garmin möglich...



SeaBreeze schrieb:


> Und was heißt "echt mini"? Kann man beim Triton größere Karten importieren?



Da es sich um Rasterkarten handelt, basieren diese auf Grafiken. Bei Garmin darf so eine Grafik, maximal 1024x1024 px haben. Dies entspricht, nehmen wir mal die Seekarten bei MOBAC von ca. 4km x 4km. 

Beim Triton können sie be der Auflösung eine Abdeckung von 40x40 km haben

Natürlich können bei beiden Geräten ca 100 Karten gleichzeitig aktiv sein. 



SeaBreeze schrieb:


> Hab auch gerade festgestellt, dass man verschieden stark reingezoomte Rasterkarten aus MOBAC in VP übereinander legen kann und dann bei weiterem reinzoomen in VP die Karte wechselt. Das ist natürlich echt ziemlich geil...



Einmal das. Aber eine Karte (Triton RMP Datei) kann bis zu 20 verschiedene Layer enthalten. Da kann mann dann für die verschiedenen Zoomstufen unterschiedliche Karten verwenden. Gerade bei Rasterkarten ist dies wichtig, da die Karten ansonsten beim Reinzoomen pixelig und beim Rauszoomen unlesbar werden.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## SeaBreeze (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hand GPS für NORGE: meine Empfehlungen*

hmm, das klingt ja alles nicht so toll was das Garmin betrifft...

vllt. ist es doch besser sich für's Auto so'n 89€ Europa-Navi von Pearl zu holen und dann für Outdoor/Marine lieber doch so'n Triton von Magellan. 

Das gibt's zu 'nem annehmbaren Preis aber glaub ich nur über eBay aus den USA. 
Hier wollen die dafür immer noch 280 Kracher haben. #d

Das werde ich mir nochmal gut überlegen.


----------



## mr-bugg (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hand GPS für NORGE: meine Empfehlungen*

Da ich jetzt  nicht gerade gecheckt habe ob es nur um Plotter geht oder um reine GPS Geräte

ist meine Empfehlung: Das Garmin E-trex Legend

Klein leicht und sehr handlich genauso wie die Bedienung des E-trex. Funktioniert sehr sehr zuverlässig (präziese) und ist preiswert im Einkauf.


Tom


----------



## LocalPower (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hand GPS für NORGE: meine Empfehlungen*

Rein von der Technik her sind die Etrex´e (Legend oder Vista) durchaus zu empfehlen.

*ABER!* und das sollte man nicht verschweigen, haben diese Geräte seit Jahren! Probleme mit der Qualität der Verarbeitung. 
Genauer gesagt, mit dem Kleber der die Gummiarmierung rund um das Gerät halten soll. Und die ist wichtig (nicht für die Dichtigkeit) für die Bedienung, weil die meisten Bedienknöpfe (ausser der Joystick) durch dieses "Gummiband" hindurch funktionieren müssen.
Wenn sich der Kleber, wie bei mir (Legend Hcx) jetzt nach ziemlich genau 1 Jahr, durch Wärme, Handschweiss etc. langsam auflöst, kann dieses Gummiband derart locker werden und verrutschen, das eine Bedienung nahezu unmöglich wird. 
Ausserdem ists eine schmierige und klebrige Angelegenheit den Etrex jetzt noch in die Hand zu nehmen.
Garmin tauscht diese Geräte zwar innerhalb der 2jährigen Garantiezeit anstandslos um, aber grundsätzlich hat sich seit Jahren nichts an der Problematik getan.

Mein Etrex Legend geht bald (Ende August) in den Umtausch.

Interessanter Thread von sehr vielen Betroffenen. Man beachte die Laufzeit dieses Threads seit 2005! bis heute:
http://www.geoclub.de/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=3685


----------



## SeaBreeze (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hand GPS für NORGE: meine Empfehlungen*

Ich überlege mittlerweile doch etwas mehr zu investieren und mir evtl. das Garmin Oregon 450t zu kaufen.
Auch wenn Garmin zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt in Sachen Rasterkarten (Garmin Custom Maps) noch nicht so weit ist (keine Zoomfunktion, also mehrere Layer, möglich).
Ich brauche das auch nicht nur für Seekarten.
Eine Seite mit freien Karten für Garmin (Straße u. Topographie) habe ich im Netz gefunden:
http://www.frikart.no/


----------



## LocalPower (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hand GPS für NORGE: meine Empfehlungen*



SeaBreeze schrieb:


> Ich überlege mittlerweile doch etwas mehr zu investieren und mir evtl. das Garmin Oregon 450t zu kaufen.
> Auch wenn Garmin zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt in Sachen Rasterkarten (Garmin Custom Maps) noch nicht so weit ist (keine Zoomfunktion, also mehrere Layer, möglich).
> Ich brauche das auch nicht nur für Seekarten.
> Eine Seite mit freien Karten für Garmin (Straße u. Topographie) habe ich im Netz gefunden:
> http://www.frikart.no/



Die Karten hinter deinem Link basieren auf den OSM-Karten mit entsprechendem Type-File. Evtl. solltest du dir dann folgende Links mal anschaun:

http://www.openstreetmap.de/
http://www.openstreetmap.org

http://www.openseamap.org/

http://www.freietonne.de/


----------



## pennfan from CB (10. August 2010)

*AW: Hand GPS für NORGE: meine Empfehlungen*

Ich bin echt beeindruckt vom Fachwissen einiger Autoren und trotzdem habe ich da so meine eigene Methode fürs Angeln entwickelt, und dazu reicht ein ganz normales GPS mit der goto Funktion und einer Schnittstelle für ein Laptop. Ich habe ein stinknormales Etrex ohne Kartenanzeige (80-100€ neu) und ein Vista HCX (300€ neu) wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Ich habe mir mal irgendwann Garmin kompatibles Kartenwerk von Norwegen besorgt, das auf meinem Laptop installiert ist. So kann ich in Ruhe auf dem großen Rechnerdisplay die Koordinaten der in Frage kommenden Stellen anzeigen und auf das Vista exportieren. Parallel fertige ich mir einen laminierten Ausdruck der Karte mit den Stellenmarkierungen an, die ich dann anfahre und das funktioniert super. Für mich ist nicht nachvollziehbar, wie ich auf dem winzigen Vista Display Karteneinzelheiten nachvollziehen soll und dieses für mich hauptsächliche Problem, ist mit der laminierten Karte aus der Welt, denn mit Hilfe des Echolotes findet man die Berge Kanten absolut zuverlässig. Darüberhinaus bin ich immer wieder erstaunt, was ein Angeltörn für interessante Unterwassergegebenheiten durch das Echolot zu Tage fördert. Diese markiere ich mit Waypoints und Notizen und kopiere sie zurück auf den Laptop. Nach einer Woche habe ich alle Touren und alle neuen Waypoints, so auch die Fangorte, die Zeiten  in einer Karte festgehalten mit Driftrichtungen und -geschwindigkeiten. Dieses "Gesamtkunstwerk" kann darüberhinaus mit Koordinaten beispielsweise aus dem Forum aufgefüllt werden. So können immer wieder die waypoints angepasst und angefahren werden. Einer ist übrigens auch immer der Heimathafen. Beim billigen Etrex müssen die Koordinaten per Hand eingegeben werden und der Export auf den PC ist nicht möglich, Fangplätze findet man aber auch zuverlässig. Einzelheiten sind auf den sogennaten handhelds nur eingeschränkt darstellbar, durchaus vergleichbar mit den besseren Displays der digitalen Kompaktkameras, je größer desto besser. Einen Nachteil will ich nicht verschweigen, denn ich würde immer die Mitnahme des Laptops mit der Kartensoftware empfehlen, um die Navigation immer für den nächsten Tag zu aktualisieren, dauert im Allgemeinen nicht länger als eine Viertelstunde. Übrigens, die Karte auf dem Vista nutze ich bestenfalls für den Kurs zum Erreichen des waypoints und da geht es bei langsamer Geschwindigkeit mit unter recht chaotisch zu , die genaue Lage zeigt dann das Echolot zuverlässig auf den Punkt.


----------



## norgefishmaster (15. August 2010)

*AW: Hand GPS für NORGE: meine Empfehlungen*

Ich verwende seit dem letzten Norwegentripp ein Magellan Triton 500. Hier kann man sich im Internet Rasterkarten von seinem Angelgebiet erstellen und auf's GPS laden (kostenlos!!!). Bei http://kart.kystverket.no suche ich mir meine Koordinaten auf der Seekarte aus und trage diese ein und schon habe ich meine Route geplant. Top Fangstellen speichere ich ab und füge diese, meiner Karte hinzu. Alle Daten können am Laptop abgeglichen werden und ich habe die Komplette Urlaubsplanung mit Datum, Zeit und Hotspotstellen abgespeicht. _*Top, nur zu Empfehlen*_

vG. Norgefishmaster


----------



## schlie (11. September 2010)

*AW: Hand GPS für NORGE: meine Empfehlungen*

Ich machs genauso wie norgefishmaster mit meinem Garmin Edge 705. Will aber gerne meine Bewunderung für sockeye zum Ausdruck bringen. Sensationelles Wissen, bin begeistert. Auch die Bereitschaft dein Wissen hier mitzuteilen verdient höchste Anerkennung. Weiter so.


----------

